# whats is tsd going to be like in 15 years?



## TallAdam85 (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello Today i was at home watching a show on Vh1 Where are they now and It made me think. I was thinking what will the future of tsd be like well it still be so famous with lots of students or have more or less? Well it be bigger then TKD?  Who Will be the New GrandMasters? And will there be new feds? And will all the old feds still be around?

lets hear what you have say.

adam :samurai:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 2, 2003)

well i hope tsd is huge 15 years from now i hope  it is even bigger then what it is. I plan on being a master i hope, in 15 years I will be about 32.  And also hope to be a Nbl World Champ. I don't plan on opening a school but will help teaching. What about YOU?


ADAM LUX :btg:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

Well, 15 years ago, I tested for my 1st dan in TSD.  Hopefully, 15 years from now, Tang Soo Do will have accepted the change that is sweeping through all the arts. Incorporating trapping range and grappling range fighting stratagies, and not relying on kicking people off of horses.  Not spreading mis-represantations about the bunkai of its forms.  Hopefully, the orginizations that continue to grow, will do so for the right reasons, and the current ones will evolve into more of a brotherhood, and not the holyer then thou types many of them believe they are.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

i hope that to master barker but where do u see your self in 15 years in tsd?


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

well, I hope to test at least 1 more time in 15 years. I have been a 4th for 8 years.  I would kind of like to see 5th before I am 50.  Just a goal, I suppose.
I would like to have a moderatly large school affording me a nice lifestlye just teaching martial arts, but more importantly be a stronger, more recognizable part of the community, working closer with local authorities and schools spreading the good benefits of the martial arts.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 3, 2008)

While reading through old posts, I found this and would like to bump it. 

We've been talking a bit about the politics of TSD in another thread.  I'm curious what other people's views on this are?  Do you think that TSD will be more or less fragmented over the next 15 years?

Personally, I would love to see TSD "reunite" under a single umbrella instead of the hundreds of organizations and chasm between Soo Bahk Do and Tang Soo Do.


----------



## SamT (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't think I have a big enough background in the martial arts yet to make a statement about this, but I think that it'll grow in popularity. Will it surpass TKD? Probably not. There will probably be more schools that are nothing more than belt factories, but more of a unification among the many organisations we have now, as MBuzzy mentioned.

Personally, in 15 years, I hope to be a 1st Dan, and open up my own dojang to help spread my knowledge, and put out students better than I am.


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 3, 2008)

> Do you think that TSD will be more or less fragmented over the next 15 years?



I think the TSD community will continue to fragment further.  I thought there was a movement, albeit small at this time, with the soo bahk do people to make the chil sung and yuk rho forms the primary ones for their students?


----------

